# 18 month old at in home daycare psychological damaging?



## pookienumnums (Sep 28, 2018)

Can putting an 18 month old in an in home daycare be psychologically damaging to him? We took him there and he started to open up. He met a little boy around his age that he loved playing with. He starts Monday. We really liked the lady who talked to us. He loved playing with the toys and exploring her house. This is a full blown daycare in her basement and upstairs. Do you think leaving him there can be psychologically damaging? Will he think we won't be back? I hope little guy likes it there.


----------



## easydoesit (May 23, 2005)

It will take some adjustment of course but likely he will be fine and enjoy the other children. Again, may take a week or two or three. Just like adults it can take a while to warm up to a new situation even if it is good place.


----------



## Honda (Jan 13, 2019)

It will not be psychologically damaging


----------

